# BBQ Beef Jerky



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 lbs lean beef (flank, round, sirloin tip, london broil)
1 cup of catsup
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp worcestershire sauce
2 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cracked pepper
1 dash of hot sauce

Cut beef into 1/2 inch thick strips. Combine all marinade ingredients in a large glass bowl or baking dish. Ad strips of beef and cover and chill overnight. Drain. Dry in dehudrator at 145 degs until pliable.


----------

